# Freebie Craftsman 536.881550



## Relex (Jun 21, 2015)

Scored this free Craftsman 536 two weeks ago at work. When I found it the top cover above the plug was off, no plug, a tire off the bead, missing the plastic key along with missing the belt cover with worn belts.

Ended up unplugging wires for the key and she fired up on the 2nd pull. Seems to run pretty good other than it surging so I guess I'll be cleaning the carb.

Got the tire back on the bead with the old brake clean and lighter trick which worked great.

What confuses me about this thing is there is no throttle?

Snapped a couple pics to share along with pics of the Huskee I found in July that only needed a belt and a carb cleaning.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of the newer clone engines don't have a throttle per-se. They have something but it's 'on' or 'off', no in-between.


----------

